# really weird annoying cartoon tiger song



## forane (Aug 31, 2012)

sorry if this is the wrong section or if it's been posted before but    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxYNseMvCoc    this is so annoying and it's stuck in my head >.< i don't even know what the purpose of it is... some kind of ringtone apparently, as if someone would want that as a ringtone.


----------



## Kapherdel (Sep 2, 2012)

I dunno... it's rather cute... but now it's stuck in my head, so I'd like to thank you. *prepares self to hate song*


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 3, 2012)

At least it's not Autotuned Bieber or Call me maybe


----------



## BarlettaX (Sep 3, 2012)

I literally can't get past 6 seconds, it's so fucking annoying...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 4, 2012)

I love it. :C

I prefer the original German version though.


----------



## moonlightserenity (Sep 15, 2012)

Why does this sound so addicting? It's cute but annoying, but I can't look away...


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 19, 2012)

Who the hell names a tiger Boo?


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Sep 23, 2012)

No idea, probably the same people who call a turkey wallace


----------

